# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  أزهار و وردو !! إلتقاطات متنوعه

## @Abu Ali@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد*  

*السلامـ عليكمـ ~!!* 

*هذه بعض إلتقاطاتي و أفضل إلتقاطات*  
*نبدأ بصورة من الكاميرا*  



** 


*^_^ N97 جوالي* 




*و أحين الصور أتمنى تعجبكمــ*  


*هذه ورده محمدية على لاب توبي ^_^* 



** 





*وهذه صورة من الكلية*  


** 



*وهذه كمان من الكلية طبعآ كنت فاضي قلت خليني أصور ^_^* 


** 




*وهذه كمان*  


** 



*وهذه كمان*  


** 




** 





*وهذه كمان من الكلية*  


** 





** 




** 





*وهذه كمان من الكلية*  



** 




** 




*وهذه تبعهم*  


** 


*وهذه آخر وحده في الكلية ^_^* 


** 




*وأحين صور مختلفه لورد محمدي كنت طالع رحلة وقلت خلينا نصور ^_^* 



** 





** 





** 



*أحين الورد فوق لاب توبي زي الصورة الأول !!* 




** 




** 





** 


 يتبع ...

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (03-21-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

** 




*وهذه الصور من نفس الشجرة إلى فيها الورد المحمدي*  



** 




** 





** 



*إما هذه الصورة فهي من جانب سكني*  


** 





** 




** 





*وبس ^_^*  

*أتمنا عجبتكم الصور*  
*تقبلوا تحياتي*  
*أخوكمــ أبو ALI*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

**

**


*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 


*ماشاء الله عليك اخوي تصوير روعه* 

*بوركت يداك وجعل ايامك ورد في ورد* 

*موفق*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-18-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*نورتي الصفحة خيتو* 

*أنين القلب*

*الله لا يحرمنا من هيك طلة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وربي انها لقطات خطيره حدها  ..
تسلم يمناك ااخوي على الصور الجميله جداً
دمت ودام جديد عدستك الرائعه
موفق دوم وعساك ع القوه يارب 
تحياتي ..  *

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-21-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

** 


*عن نفسي عجبوني واااجد
وبالذات هادي 
رووووووعه 
حسيت ان فيها معاني حلوة*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-21-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

* أختي عفاف , و وردة محمدية* 


*أسعدني تواجدكمـــ في صفحتي* 

*و أضفتم إليها نورآ بقدومكمـ*


*تقبلوا تحياتي أخوكم أبو ^_^ Ali*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
*ماشــآء الله شو هالورد اللي يجنن* 
*بصرآحه آبدااااااع* 
*الورد محمدي وهو منثور لقطته روووووعه*
*أبو علي ،،*
*عدسة مميزة وتصوير جميل*
*بإنتظار كل ماتجوود به* 
*تسلم يمناآك ع هييك تصووير*
*وربي يعطيك العآآفيه*
*دمت بخير*

----------

@Abu Ali@ (03-21-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

]~ شذى الزهراء ~!!

شكرآ على تواجدكـ هنا ][~!!

فا تواجدكـ في صفحتي هو الأجمل ""~!


أخوكـ Abu ^_^ ALI

----------

